# Planted cycle - questions



## The_Aquaman (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello all,
I am a new both to the forum and the hobby. After posting in the Member Introductions forum, I already received some incredible advice regarding the lighting and fish for my first aquarium. I am planning for a heavily planted aquascaped 29g tank.

I am planning to do a planted cycle and I have a few questions. Can you please advice ?

Ok, there will be some beneficial bacteria in Eco Complete that is part of my substrate. I am going to use Matrix Bio in filter and I am also going to use Tetra Safestart plus. 

How do I know whether it's the bacteria that is consuming the Ammonia or if it's the plants ? Will a nitrite spike be an indicator for this because plants don't leave a nitrite bye product ?

Because of the three sources of bacteria I mentioned above, will I ever see a nitrite spike ? If not, is nitrate my only indicator for cycle completion ?

Are there any advantages to cycling using fish food and small vegetable pieces instead of using Ammonia directly ? If my initial number of fish is 12 and if I cycle using the same quantity of food that I would be feeding them, will my bacteria be better prepared for the fish ?

While I am setting up my tank, lights, stand and hard scape which will take a few weeks, can I possibly cycle my filter by using a normal fish less cycle in a seperate container? Like say running the filter on a plastic crate holding water.


Thanks


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, you can seed a filter in a separate tub of water if you'd like.

You won't know whether it's the plants or the bacteria, but if you see reduced ammonia and an elevation in nitrate, I'd say it doesn't really matter either way.

I would dose straight ammonia - rotting fish food can cause a phosphate spike and can cause mold in the bottom of your aquarium (known from personal experience).


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with Gizmo and I'll add that using food can be very unpredictable.The rate of decomposistion and different foods make it easy to "foul" your tank(the mold and crap),as oppossed to ammonia.If you choose to do the food thing I would not add enough food for 12 fish(I've done the food thing{30+ years of fish keeping}),and just enough for a couple(2-3) fish will get you rolling.Then just stock slowly.
The fishless ammonia cycling method allows full stocking upon completion and can be done in under 2 weeks.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If I was going planted and the plan was to be "heavily" planted as you said, I would plant the tank and get them growing good and just add a couple of small fish. Track the cycle and maybe add 2 more somewhere further down the road, 2-3wks after the first fish.

A planted cycle done right can be very easy and gentle with the fish. However, the plants need to be established and actually growing and it does take discipline with adding the fish.

Or...a fishless cycle. Both are very easy.


----------



## The_Aquaman (Feb 6, 2014)

Yikes, I don't want mold  As a beginner, I shouldn't experiment and end up with more villains. Toxicity, Algae and Nuisance Snails are enough to keep me busy. 

I am going to fish less cycle my filter in a seperate container first and then do a planted cycle after I am done hard scraping and planting (the planted cycle will probably complete pretty fast because of the pre-cycled filter).

Thanks for your advice guys.

I am getting pretty close to completing my detailed shopping list. Stand and a canopy are pretty much the only things pending.


----------

